
'Me love you long time' recruiter told Asian-American female jobseeker in email - thereare5lights
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/07/01/chicago-search-vp-told-asian-woman-jobseeker-love-you-long-time/1619777001/
======
BubRoss
Why is one person's nonsense immature antics actually news? Just fire them and
move on.

